# Winter 2021 Woodturning/Woodworking Challenge - Voting



## TimR (Dec 26, 2021)

Here are your choices. Great projects and timely given the holidays.

Voting is open to everyone, and will end in on January 1, 2022 at which time the winner gets to dictate the requirements for the next turning challenge.

More photos, descriptions and discussion on the projects can be found here: Winter 2021 WoodTurning/Woodworking Challenge

The projects are listed in the order they were posted.

*Project:*

Make something (a Christmas or holiday gift perhaps ) starting with an approximate 3" cube and a 1" x 9" (or shorter) pen blank size pieces. The pen blank can be cut and permanently attached to cube if desired which is why I opted for use of enough pen blank material to glue to the cube if your project needs a 3"x3"x4" blank
*Requirements:*

Project can be turned out of any combination of materials but some portion of the piece must be wood and all conceivably begun as a 3" cube and a pen blank.
Both pieces must be used, but excess not needed can be discarded. If you don't have 9" long pen blanks...use enough to add up to no more than 9" using multiple pieces
1. Lou Currier




2. Rocking RP




3. duncsuss




4. trc65




5. Timr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2021)

Good luck everyone!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 26, 2021)

Great job everybody

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2021)

All of y'all did a great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 28, 2021)

Great job everyone! 

I've been out for a bit but will definitely be in on the next one. Looking forward to what the winner comes up with!!


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 28, 2021)

The spindle work you guys achieve is just amazing. Turning something that fine and fragile is a skill not many can master.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 2, 2022)

So Tim....what is the next challenge


----------



## TimR (Jan 2, 2022)

Congrats @trc65 and great job everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 2, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> So Tim....what is the next challenge


Stay tuned, I'll get something typed up and posted later today.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2022)

Congrats Tim @trc65 !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2022)

Congratulations Tim!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

